# Help with desktop amp for cheap speakers



## chriscalderonh (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first post and I need a recomendation for a desktop-budget amp. The music source will be a MacBook Pro, I have this 2 cheapo satellite speakers from a 5.1 bundle I don't use, JBL SCS500.5:

Power Rating: 10 - 100W
Frequency Response: 110Hz - 20KHz
Crossover Frequency: 3.6KHz; 12dB/Octave
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Satellite Speaker
Speaker Design: 2-Way
Driver: Midrange: 3" (75mm) 
Tweeter: 0.5" (13mm) Titanium-laminate dome
Sensitivity: 88dB

I will be using the Sennheiser 558 too, do you recommend this amp: Dayton Audio DTA-120 Class T Digital Mini Amplifier 60 WPC ($100) ? I like it because it has a 1/4 out, is there a better/cheaper alternative? I know the speakers are not good, but I want to use them in my room as computer speakers, since they are just laying there. Or should I just buy the cheaper Lepai 2020A and connect the headphone directly to the laptop like I do it now? If I buy the Lepai I could buy a used Airport Express and use AirPlay, what do you think is best?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a lepai amp and it works flawlessly for a small computer set up. You do not need 60 watts for small set of bookshelf speakers.. I believe you'll be satisfied with the lepai amp.


----------



## chriscalderonh (Apr 14, 2014)

Perfect thanks, I'll buy the Lepai and the used airport express, it will be cheaper than the Dayton amp.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Second the motion on the Lepai amp. I have one for non-critical uses and it works great.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Another vote for the Lepai. The one i purchased came with a 2A power supply. It was completely inadequate. I replaced it with a 6A LCD power supply. Total cost for the Lepai 2020A and replacement power supply was ~$30. 

Currently it's connected to a flat screen in my spare bedroom/library. It's driving a pair off Advent minis and a 8" Monoprice sub woofer.


----------

